# Busted: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 31, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-eos-smart-1-phone/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-eos-smart-1-phone/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Busted!

</strong>The well done April Fools hoax has officially been busted. Here is the Tag Heuer phone used for the mockup. :) I have added a reminder to my calendar for next years April Fools day.</p>
<div id="attachment_16241" style="width: 470px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/39830054_1_460.png"><img class="size-full wp-image-16241" alt="Tag Heuer Smartphone" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/39830054_1_460.png" width="460" height="460" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Tag Heuer Smartphone</p></div>
<p><strong>UPDATE

</strong>I just realized what day tomorrow was, so please keep that in mind. :) The person who sent it claims it isn’t but that’s part of the fun I guess. I will say that I can’t find the phone anywhere on the web that they would have doctored, if you do find it, please send it on.</p>
<p><a href="http://photorumors.com/2014/03/31/canon-smart-phone-leaked-in-a-greek-publication/" target="_blank">Photo Rumors</a> has also received the images and apparently they come from a Greek magazine. We have no confirmation from anyone else that the product is real.</p>
<p><strong>Original Post</strong>

I received this little product today . I have no idea if it’s real or just a great PhotoShop hoax. What do you think? Would you buy a Canon branded smartphone if the photography capabilities trumped all other smartphones on the market?</p>
<p>It kind of looks like the <a href="http://www.trustedreviews.com/cat-b15_Mobile-Phone_photos" target="_blank">Caterpillar branded smart phone</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Android KitKat 4.4</li>
<li>8core 64bit Snapdragon 615 with 8 ARM Cortex A53 inside</li>
<li>8Gb RAM</li>
<li>64Gb memory</li>
<li>CPS,Bluetoth WIFI aso.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Double Lens Camera</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>First camera with 1 inch sensor 12,2×8,8mm 20Mpx (Sony?) 35mm equivalent lens</li>
<li>Second cam 1/1,7 inch sensor 10 Mpx with 3x Liquid Zoom Lens, which has liquid optical elements that changes zoom range by piezoelectricity.</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_16238" style="width: 560px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Canon-smartphone.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-16238" alt="Canon EOS Smart 1 " src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Canon-smartphone.jpg" width="550" height="526" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EOS Smart 1</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## oran17 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone*

probaly not real, but intresting concept, looks water/shock proof, maybe if they put a micro 4/3 sencor and had a good prime without being to bulky, but i imagen a price tag of €500+ which I could not justafiy for a Phone even with amazing camera fetures.


----------



## squarebox (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Interesting, this phone will probably fall into Japanese top end cellphone market which is in the $800-900 USD range. But This is very interesting, will have to wait to see how it performs. Felt a little disappointed by the Galaxy S5 only have 2GB of Ram.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

HOAX!

Why is it an EOS phone? It is not an interchangeable lens camera.... if anything it should be branded "powershot"


----------



## nealkernohan (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Yeah, as per Facebook talk there, it looks like a Tag Heuer Race mobile phone. An awful design also, that I doubt Tag had anything to do with! http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/TAG-Heuer-Racer-Sport-MP-Classic-Red-Mobile-Phone/p/39830054/







Also, yours has a composite of a Kodak Dual Lens sandwiched on top. Looks great!


----------



## TeT (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Twould be interesting, would buy it. Not sure if Canon has any irons in that fire yet, they dont tend to collaborations (not many anyhow)


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Oh, come on ;D


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Definitely an April fools, if it was real it would have their famous 18Mp APS-C sensor inside!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Speaking of April Fools, I don't think this is a joke:

http://nikoneyes.com

I saw this on TV yesterday. I mean, seriously? People buy these things?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

funny stuff.


----------



## Harry Muff (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Clearly a joke, but still the best way Canon could fight back at all the sales that phones are taking away from them in the compact market.


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



nealkernohan said:


> Yeah, as per Facebook talk there, it looks like a Tag Heuer Race mobile phone. An awful design also, that I doubt Tag had anything to do with! http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/TAG-Heuer-Racer-Sport-MP-Classic-Red-Mobile-Phone/p/39830054/



Ech, that Tag phone _should_ be the april's fool's day joke. Couldn't look worse and it's price tag: *£2,650.00*. 


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photographer


----------



## photosites (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Canon, the top camera manufacturer recently announced they manufactured their 250 millionth digital camera (since 1995 presumably) while Samsung, the top smartphone manufacturer, sold 320 million smartphones in 2013 alone.

Whether or not this is a joke, these numbers alone suggest that Canon should seriously consider playing a bigger role in the smartphone market. Some obvious options could be to collaborate with another smartphone manufacturer on a camera centric phone, create snap on modules such as the Sony QX series (with better execution) or simply make a smartphone of their own. 

Besides, with Android and Qualcom/Nvidia hardware, anyone can make a smartphone nowadays. That is good news to some but would mean that smartphones start to get commoditized. Manufactures would need to differentiate by adding specialized capabilities such as a better camera, specialized health sensors, etc. I think if Canon decided to get into the smartphone market with a camera focused strategy, they should have a good shot at being successful.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

The two different sensors thing is probably the most absurd thing in the specs. But the other specs are a close second.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Entertaining.

I do wonder why Canon hasn't partnered with a phone manufacturer yet. Given that the cameras are the biggest differentiating factor in smart phones, it seems like a "Canon Inside" branded phone could be a big seller.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

It has to be an early April Fools Day joke! the design is awful. 
Many moons ago we experimented with liquid lens designs and they were very problematic I cannot see Canon doing a camera phone utilising a liquid lens at their first attempt they would "play safe" to begin with so this must be a hoax.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

The Canon designers would not do something so ugly. 8) Ops.  There are precedents.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



bdeutsch said:


> nealkernohan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, as per Facebook talk there, it looks like a Tag Heuer Race mobile phone. An awful design also, that I doubt Tag had anything to do with! http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/TAG-Heuer-Racer-Sport-MP-Classic-Red-Mobile-Phone/p/39830054/
> ...


There are some things you can never unsee. This phone is so ugly it's haunting my dreams already.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



unfocused said:


> Entertaining.
> 
> I do wonder why Canon hasn't partnered with a phone manufacturer yet. Given that the cameras are the biggest differentiating factor in smart phones, it seems like a "Canon Inside" branded phone could be a big seller.


Sorry, I disagree that the camera is the biggest differentiating factor in chosing a smartphone. The package is so much broader today, maybe a few years ago.

But I like the idea of Canon Inside.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *

Yeah, this one is nonsense.


----------



## Stu_bert (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone*

And not very good photoshop, look at the canon logo on the right hand device, perspective all wrong.... :-[


----------



## bereninga (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



unfocused said:


> Entertaining.
> 
> I do wonder why Canon hasn't partnered with a phone manufacturer yet. Given that the cameras are the biggest differentiating factor in smart phones, it seems like a "Canon Inside" branded phone could be a big seller.



+1!


----------



## lol (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone*

Putting aside the earlier probable source photos, I was wondering about it from the other side. If those specs were accurate, how big would the optical system have to be?

Firstly "1 inch sensor 12,2×8,8mm" doesn't match with anything I can find here. Let's round it to 4x crop factor for that sensor. 35mm equivalent would therefore be a tad under 9mm focal length. How short can you make a 9mm focal length lens? As that, combined with the sensor thickness, and then the screen thickness assuming they're overlapping as shown, would determine the phone thickness. This is going to be a bit of a brick even if they made it telephoto type, unless it pokes out when in use?

Repeating for the 2nd claimed sensor, 1/1.7" at 4.55 crop factor. 3x zoom lens, from what angle though? Usually 24 or 28mm equivalent, let's say 24mm equiv. in this case to make the tele end easier. We're still looking at 16mm max focal length required here.

As a side note, I have been wondering if I'm the only person that'll rather have a slightly thicker phone if it means I get more battery life out of it? Add an extra mm or two wont make a practical difference to carrying, but if that extra volume was given to putting in more battery, I think we could double life!


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 31, 2014)

Aren't there unofficial rules to April Fools? First is it should be on April 1st, which considering it is now 01:54 where I am in the far east right now, means that for most it is still March 31.

Then the other rule is that it finishes at midday. Or is that only an English thing?

 8) ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 31, 2014)

Pretty much a few days before and after 1 April, I tend to ignore any "breaking news" I read on the Internets Tubes.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



bereninga said:


> Speaking of April Fools, I don't think this is a joke:
> 
> http://nikoneyes.com
> 
> I saw this on TV yesterday. I mean, seriously? People buy these things?



Care to share with the rest of us what the joke is? What is so hard to believe about Nikon selling polycarb and other materials for lenses for eye glasses? Pentax also makes lens material for eyeglasses along with Ziess.


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



AcutancePhotography said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of April Fools, I don't think this is a joke:
> ...


I agree. Doesn't seem so odd. And if Canon could put out some EOS glasses with interchangeable lenses, I'd consider buying them. 


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photographer


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



bereninga said:


> Speaking of April Fools, I don't think this is a joke:
> 
> http://nikoneyes.com
> 
> I saw this on TV yesterday. I mean, seriously? People buy these things?


This is NOT a joke. Nikon makes some of the best lenses for eyeglasses. I have been buying Nikon eyeglass lenses for at least 20 years.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



bdeutsch said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > bereninga said:
> ...



The Nikons would have better DR


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



Don Haines said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of April Fools, I don't think this is a joke:
> ...



I agree. These have been in Asia for years, and whenever you go into an optician they always have quite an elaborate demonstration box of why Nikon lenses are so good. There are also Hoya, Canon (I think, but not sure) and quite a few other very well known brands that many on CR would recognise.


----------



## infared (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Canon EOS Smart 1 Phone - April Fools Joke? *



brad-man said:


> bdeutsch said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



...and reoccurring oil spots! (They would smear when using cleaning cloth...what a mess.)


----------



## bainsybike (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the idea of the liquid piezo-electric zoom lens. I hope Canon is actively developing one.


----------

